# trying no3 dermoid cyst



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

i've been trying for no3 for almost 4yrs and will be 30 this year,which makes me feel so depressed.i was told i'm unexplained after bloods and hsg but kept having a lot of pain had to push for a scan which showed a dermoid cyst on my left ovary i get all the pain on my right.i'm getting a lap done  in next few months to remove cyst and check scarring as i had a csection 8yrs ago.the consultant doesnt seem to think the cyst is the problem but i have not been able to conceive and since my ds i've got more and more pain during my cycle and whilst bding i also get where i desperately need the loo and just feel really uncomfortable.i just feel really low that i'm having that lap which i believe is quite painful and it still might not help.i've been trying to put ttc out of my mind but its always still there and i dont think the hurt will ever go.just looking for a bit of advice if anyone has any.


----------



## marie57 (Dec 18, 2009)

Dear Honeypinkblonde Im sorry to hear you are feeling so low.I started talking to you last year on here and was wondering how you are,just seen my last post. I often lose myself around this site.I think it will be helpful for you to have a lap done. I had it last year it wasnt painful and showed I have 2 blocked tubes,so although its taken all this time to come to terms with, I suppose at least I now know what Im dealing with.Ive been ttc for over 3 years now and it is so depressing every time I get af._ also had a cyst removed during the lap this came up when they gave me clomid.You are a lot younger than me so your chances of getting that bfp are good .Are you going to try IVF thats what im now considering although im petrified at the thought of the procedures and the money ! hope we can keep in touch Maria x_


----------



## marie57 (Dec 18, 2009)

Have they ruled out endometriosis with you ? I know that can cause the type of pain you describe and they may be able to do something about that at laparoscopy too, as thats what they thought was my problem turned out not to be the case however .maria x


----------



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi marie nice to talk to you again sad we're both still ttc. i'm sorry to hear about your results did you have a hsg before the lap? i understand what you mean about knowing whats wrong as for quite a while i've just been hoping theyll find something to explain why its not happening,being unexplained is so frustrating.i've been wondering about endo and no-one has considered this but whilst i have the lap there going to remove any scarring so i supose if theres endo i'll know.cant wait to get it done as i'm in a lot of pain nearly all month now how did you find the lap?i'm quite worried i'll come out of it without an ovary! i dont get depressed after af anymore i just never ever get my hopes up as i really just dont think it'll ever work,i've always been more of a cup half empty type person. i'm going to try ivf but want lap done first and then will try clomid.ivf scares me aswell i would try to egg share to keep costs down and i've always wanted to donate eggs.how far are you down that road,i know its a hard decision to make i have a few friends who it has worked for.
keep in touch and take care xxx


----------



## marie57 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi honeypinkblonde thanks for your reply.Yes I had hsg about 10 months prior to lap which showed tubes open, thats why I cant understand how they both became blocked, the only bout of pain I had ,was after clomid and they said that was due to over stimulation.The laparoscopy itself I found fine I had general aneasthetic so didn t know anything ,but I had to stay in for a few days as I went into urine retention and had to have a catheter.This seems to be something that happens to me, its happened both times I gave birth.I was having a wierd stitch type pain in right side they said it wasn t the cyst causing the pain, but since thats been removed Ive not had it so I think it was.Hopefully the lap will sort out some of your pain.Im still trying to decide over IVF or tubal surgery all the Drs have said they dont do this anymore but ive been speaking to someone on here who had it done at christmas she is pregnant now. I keep changing my mind its driving my hubby mad.Thanks for listening hopefully speak soon.maria xx


----------



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi i've heard that the hsg doesnt always show everything,i've found it really frustrating that until the cyst was found i was unexplained and no one could explain the pain but just fobbed me off.i have general pain all the time which is getting me down,i know i'm ovulating right now but not even going to try theres just no point! i hope i dont have to stay in i thought it was a really little thing and now realise its bigger than i thought.i was told if tubes were blocked its ivf but i think in other areas you can have surgery to repair them,its such a big decision ivf you've got to take your time.i hate the idea but if it doesnt work i will try anything to be a mother again.take care xxx


----------

